# Satellite TV



## Mike Harmon (Jul 9, 2017)

Living in Valencia, I would like to see more channels on my TV. We have internet and use Netflix but there are times when I want a bit of familiar "wallpaper" TV without following a movie plot or trying to understand the language.
We have heard conflicting stories about 80cm and 100cm dish and so on. Basically, I would like to be able to browse through some UK TV channels and the BBC or the iplayer on the odd occasion. Any knowledge gratefully received.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Google'uktv catchup'.Its there.&#55357;&#56846;


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Where in Valencia are you?
Valencia City or Valencia Province?
Depending where exactly you are, then I can advise on the required size of dish, but you will not get a stable signals for bbc itv c4 or fives on an 80 or 100cm dish...110 is about the minimum for a decent stable signal.
Drop me a PM or see my website if you want a bit more information.


----------



## chrisnation (Mar 2, 2009)

Mike Harmon said:


> Living in Valencia, I would like to see more channels on my TV. We have internet and use Netflix but there are times when I want a bit of familiar "wallpaper" TV without following a movie plot or trying to understand the language.
> We have heard conflicting stories about 80cm and 100cm dish and so on. Basically, I would like to be able to browse through some UK TV channels and the BBC or the iplayer on the odd occasion. Any knowledge gratefully received.


As posted on many other occasions on here, a 125cm x 135cm dish is the badger to go for.

A previous thread on this tipped me off to a supplier of TV sat hardware in SW France whose dishes are very reasonably priced, and which pull in the Freesat stations you want. 

This supplier is actually on my route from a pal in France, back to Spain. Next return trip I intend to call in and buy one. 

I'm in the centre of Valencia city.

PM me for more details.


----------

